# safegaurd paying invoices



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

How long does it take to receive payment from screw gaurd? 30, 60 , 90 days??? Or longer? Anyone with concrete information would be great. This information is important for us!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope you are asking because you are trying to collect from a regional that you kicked to the curb. If you are asking because you have or are considering signing up with them, good luck, you'll need it :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

What a clown company worst ever


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Brad you would be correct. We do not for them anymore. As far as sg goes, we need concrete info about their pay, since we will threaten to take them to court( family company) if all past invoices are not paid in full with in a certain time frame. Our contract says we will receive full payment of invoice 30 days after they receive theirs...so should the threat be 90 days, if it takes sg up to 60days ( from what ive heard) to pay out?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

30 to 45 days. Pretty much like clock work.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

I know they are a net 30 contract, but i also know it can take longer...Rich R, have they ever taken 60 days to pay an invoice?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We contracted with them for about 7 years. Unless they have updated their system, they sent most invoices up to 45 days. Their statements were very difficult to break down, many times invoice numbers would be incorrect or the amounts not accurate, and it was not that unusual to get paid for something in August that you completed in January, or charged back as well. They don't respond much to threats, so if you are thinking of taking action, you may as well do it. Just one owner's experience. Hope that helps.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They don't respond much to threats, so if you are thinking of taking action, you may as well do it. Just one owner's experience. Hope that helps.


Threats fall on deaf ears. File liens, contact the CFPB, hire a lawyer and file for a court date.

Now, I'd suggest trying to get paid through negotiations first. Refrain from being angry, or confrontational. Remeber, the person you are talking to, most likely would rather pay you, but may be required to follow management directives. Keep the person you're talking to on your side as long as possible.

Once you feel negotiations are no longer viable, file liens. If that doesn't get you all the results you want...move on up the list. A legal court battle is not what you want. Costs money.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

BamaPPC your correct, this is a family company we worked for. So we cut ties with the company before we were able to cut ties as family....we were supposed to be given a check this week. But since we no longer work for them along with a few others, we have now become the bottom of the list of people to get paid. ..and its not a small amount either that they owe! We are trying to negotiate...but not getting anywhere. So just trying to load up on info before we take action, IF it take that route.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

LaCaSa said:


> I know they are a net 30 contract, but i also know it can take longer...Rich R, have they ever taken 60 days to pay an invoice?


Here and there, but not often.

Have had where they re-assigned an order without telling me after I completed it because they didn't like my bid provided or what I reported as damages present. I found this out when I inquired why it was not paid yet. Went through the dispute process and received payment a few weeks later.
Also if an order was re-opened and it goes back and forth between the vendor and SG this can delay the payment as the time to pay starts ticking "after" it is complete, reviewed and approved. This could add a week onto the Vendor completion date under normal circumstances and a lot more if it goes back and forth a few times due to a dispute or missing info. 
I watch the aging of my Receivables closely for all clients. Anytime an order gets to about 50 days I am sending and inquiry as to why. 
If you have an outstanding unpaid order, you need to inquire why before 60 days has past.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, the last sentence was something I had forgotten and very important. The onus is on you to find their mixups. You have 60 days to notify them you haven't been paid for something. After that, too bad.


----------

